# V-Cube shipping prices drop AGAIN



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 4, 2008)

Got this in an email earlier this evening



> Dear friends,
> 
> We have some great news for all of you!
> As of today, the shipping cost for all destinations has decreased significantly. UPS will now handle our shipments along with all of the benefits, such as fast delivery, tracking information, return policy and many more . For example:
> ...


----------



## tim (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah, it was really worth waiting with my order .


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 4, 2008)

LOL yeah, i haven't got any of the V-cubes yet either, and i will continue to wait. Cube4You is expecting to be selling them pretty soon as well, so we might just score there as well.

While i LOVE cubes, especially 3x3x3, i still think the prices of the V-cubes is ridiculous. I just can't justify that kind of cash on a cube...


----------



## Garmon (Sep 4, 2008)

Good, I want mine.


----------



## hdskull (Sep 5, 2008)

Yep, I'm still waiting, lol.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 5, 2008)

Hah, I also haven't ordered my own yet. 

But the shipping time only makes me more upset about the shipping on the Mathcamp cubes.


----------



## Squircifer (Sep 5, 2008)

This is good news, although I already have a 7x7x7... paid the higher shipping rate, oh well. Still, I will be ordering more from them again and I can only say if don't have a 7x7 you really need to get one! I love mine and almost solve that one alone. I am beginning to neglect my other cubes heh heh..


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 24, 2008)

*bump*

V-Cube prices (and shipping) have dropped by abut $7 USD!


----------



## Swoncen (Oct 24, 2008)

The value of the euro decreased.. thats the reason.. The euro prices are still the same.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 26, 2008)

price of oil is also no longer increasing madly like how it used to, so shipping should drop.
i'll be waiting for the v cubes prices to drop more before buying.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 26, 2008)

Swoncen said:


> The value of the euro decreased.. thats the reason.. The euro prices are still the same.



DAMNIT! WHY DO I LIVE IN HOLLAND?!


----------



## TimMc (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the bump ~.~

The value of the Australian Dollar has decreased too. Just about every country is adversely affected by the crap that's going on in the US economy. Cheers.

I wont be importing anything until there's at least 1.14:1 USD:AUD. Currently it's 1.6:1. :-|

Tim.


----------

